# How long can the DR10 Series II DirecTivo go on without making a daily call?



## yellowtiger (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post here and I joined specifically to ask this question because I couldn't find any reliable information on this topic. 

I am thinking about removing my vonage line because everyone in my houehold has the cell phone and we rarely use the vonage line. I have DR10 Series II DirecTivo and Directv reps tell me that my DR10 would not have DVR features if I do not make the daily call within 30 days and on some sites, I read that their Tivos haven't had any problems even after over a year of no connection. What is your experience and has anyone here done anything I am trying to do?

Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you guys!


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

If it has not called out for 14 days the TiVo will give you a nag screen asking you to let it call out. Go another 14 days and the TiVo will give you the same nag screen once per day every day until you let it / force it to call out. You can -

(A) comply with the nag, let it dial out and restart the 14-day cycle -OR-
(B) press the TiVo button once a day to skip the nag 

Either way the receiver will keep working, regardless of what the clueless CS rep told you.


----------



## Ricka (Aug 9, 2006)

Just be sure to delete the messages after they appear every couple of weeks.
Mine have been going on a year with not calling out.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ricka said:


> Just be sure to delete the messages after they appear every couple of weeks.
> Mine have been going on a year with not calling out.


I let an old samsung directivo go 689 days without a call in. Worked fine. Still does.


----------



## Pugsly1999 (Sep 3, 2007)

not connecting over voip hard to ts. First make sure your bandwidth for voice is setup high, also disable call wainting, and trun off dial tone detection, and try like 5 times a row, dtv does have a long script for this with a number to call into NY,NY POP, and also some initilazion strings. most reps wont find it good luck, longest i have noticed was 980 days from a person, when you get the message delete it, if you get hundres of them in there and check messages it might lock up, newest software wont allow the messages to pile up, just replaces it with current day count


----------



## yellowtiger (Aug 19, 2008)

Ricka said:


> Just be sure to delete the messages after they appear every couple of weeks.
> Mine have been going on a year with not calling out.


Just to make it clear, I have R10 DirecTivo.. not the HR10-250. Will R10 work without the phone line?.. Sorry for the confusion and thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a series II that has not connected for1400+ days, no problem, but no new software either. Not a problem,


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

yellowtiger said:


> Just to make it clear, I have R10 DirecTivo.. not the HR10-250. Will R10 work without the phone line?.. Sorry for the confusion and thanks for all the help guys!


Every Directv receiver *ever built* will work just fine without a phone connection. Directv/TiVo combo units are the exception to the rule, working a measly 99.9% of the time without a phone connection.

*ALL* Directv/TiVo combo units (rarely) require a short-time phone connection. The units need it to 
- call TiVo for initial activation of TiVo software (Directv authorizes subscriptions via satellite) and 
- to call TiVo (again, not Directv) to authorize activation of a software update. The DTiVo does not need to be connected to a satellite dish to do this.

CSRs spread way too much FUD about the whole phone line thing. Don't listen to them.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, only required for updates really. 

and if you dont have it connected you will get the nags screen you have to exit out of ~once per day.


----------

